
Nanoprintf: A tiny embeddable printf replacement written in C89/C99 - jerryr
https://github.com/charlesnicholson/nanoprintf
======
jerryr
This is a friend’s project. It’s a public domain, header-only vsnprintf that
supports floats. It has zero dependencies, zero libc calls, no allocations, <
100B stack, < 5K on a Cortex-M with optimizations on. It’s meant for small
systems where you need a full-featured printf without a huge footprint.

